

Startup Challenge – A Learning Game for Startup Class - ashtuchkin
http://playosh.com/startup

======
birken
Uh, I got some of these "wrong" that aren't wrong. As in, in the past I did
the advice given in "wrong" answer, in the context of building a startup, and
it was wildly successful.

The problem with making startup advice into a right/wrong game is that some of
it is actually really important, like building a product that people want, and
some of it is much more debatable. This just conflates the two together and is
at best misleading.

~~~
yurylifshits
Totally agree. We are looking for a better UX that does not use right/wrong
model. Maybe more like "what's YC recommendation on X".

------
yurylifshits
Thing we have learned:

— For each insight from the class, on average 75% people get it right, 25% get
it wrong.

— The questions you get wrong are the most valuable. You don’t need a class,
if your intuition can replace it.

— People hate making mistakes. It’s a big UX challenge to make mistakes
natural and non-hurting.

— It’s fun to invite few specific people to compare scores. Hope, more
educational apps will support competitive learning.

